# 92978 done by different Dr. than cath.



## ssprinkle (Nov 18, 2011)

PLease help.  I have one Dr. performing the Cath and a different Dr. performing the IVUS.  Is the 92978 going to be denied since it is done by different Dr.?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Nov 18, 2011)

Yes, it will be denied because it is an add on code. We have this problem all the time because we have a non-interventional cardio doing caths. Its a pain. 

sorry,


----------



## ssprinkle (Nov 18, 2011)

Can you appeal it and win?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Nov 21, 2011)

No, its an add on code. There has to be an acceptable primary code to which you can add it. 

Sorry


----------



## Robbin109 (Dec 23, 2011)

I believe if the doctor performing the cath submits his charges fist, the 2nd doc will get paid also. Good Luck.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 23, 2011)

Worldwalker said:


> I believe if the doctor performing the cath submits his charges fist, the 2nd doc will get paid also. Good Luck.



Im thinking these physicians are in the same practice. This will be NOT be denied if cath is submitted first just the way Worldwalker said.


----------

